# Welches sind eure Lieblings-Genres?



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2011)

So noch ein Versuch mit der Umfrage:

Meine:

- Hip-Hop
- RNB
- Pop
- Rock
- Vocal/Dancehouse
- Cillout
- Trance
- Filmmusik
- Klassik
- Metal

Am meisten höre ich Hip-hop, RNB und Charts. Aber auch gerne andere Richtungen. Bei Metal ganz gerne so Sachen wie Metallica, Judas Priest oder Maiden.

Crossover ist manchmal auch ganz witzig. Run DMC und Aerosmith zum Beispiel.

Oder der Sampler "Judgement Night"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFD709OtFM

oder "Bodycount" mit Ice-T.


----------



## troppa (27. Dezember 2011)

Gute Idee. 

[X] Rock 
[X] Techno/Elektro
[X] Klassik

zusätzlich noch Pop, RnB und Jazz. Fast kein Experimental oder Hip-Hop.

Mir fällt aber grade auf Jazz fehlt. Und Metal hätte ich jetzt auch mit zu Rock gezählt. Und was verstehst du bzw. die dafür gevotet haben unter Filmmusik? Scores hätte ich jetzt (fast ausschließlich, sicher hab ich da was übersehen) unter Klassik bzw. Elektro abgelegt. Allerdings lege ich Musik nur zu Spaß unter Gernes ab, ein Denke à la: Oh, das ist Elektro, das muss mir gefallen oder Dies ist Klassik, das darf mir nicht gefallen, ist mir fremd. Gut ist was gefällt.


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Dezember 2011)

Gute Musik kennt kein Genre!
Generell merk ich aber, dass mir Dubstep, Drumstep und JumpUp sehr zusagen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Mir fällt aber grade auf Jazz fehlt.


Hören relativ wenig, deswegen habe ich es weggelassen. 

"Experimental" hätte ich auch weglassen können.



> Und Metal hätte ich jetzt auch mit zu Rock gezählt.


Naja, Rock ist für mich sowas wie Rolling Stones, Bon Jovi oder Deep Purple. Oder AC/DC. Wobei letztere schon grenzwertig sind.



> Und was verstehst du bzw. die dafür gevotet haben unter Filmmusik? Scores hätte ich jetzt (fast ausschließlich, sicher hab ich da was übersehen) unter Klassik bzw. Elektro abgelegt. Allerdings lege ich Musik nur zu Spaß unter Gernes ab, ein Denke à la: Oh, das ist Elektro, das muss mir gefallen oder Dies ist Klassik, das darf mir nicht gefallen, ist mir fremd. Gut ist was gefällt.


Ich meinte so hauptsächlich Scores/Themes. Klar sind dabei wieder Elemente welche man anderen Musikrichtungen zuordnen kann. Naja, habe das jetzt einfach als eigenes Genre aufgeführt.


----------

